# caper butter flathead with fenell and cucumber salad.



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Pretty simple one guys..
30grams Capers
100grams butter
500grams flathead (fillets) skin on or off.

2 lebanese cucumbers
1 fenell
1 lemon 
Olive oil

Shave fine slices off the cucumber after removing seeds. Core the fenell bulb and slice very fine also. Add lemon juice and olive oil to serve.

Cook flathead fillets on a pan in butter with the capers. Once cooked remove flathead add more butter and capers. Reduce down on med heat for a few minutes. Remove and pour over fillets and salad.


----------

